# Asus VG278HR



## Ratibor (17. Juli 2013)

Tag Leute

Ich habe mal wieder gegooglet ob sich in letzter zeit etwas neues in der Welt der Gaming Monitore getan hat und stieß tatsächlich auf ein neues model. Der Asus VG278HR. Nun würde ich gerne wissen ob schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem monitor gemacht hat oder einfach mehr über ihn weiß als ich.  Der Asus VG278HE Konnte mich damals leider nicht ganz überzeugen weil er einen black crush hatte. Wie sieht es bei dem neuen HR aus? Hat dieser die gleichen Probleme wie der HE (backlight bleeding, black crush) und was genau sind nun eigentlich die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Monitoren?

grüße 


ps. Ich hocke hier immer noch vor meinem 17 Zoller... so langsam muss was geschehen!


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juli 2013)

Der HR benutzt das gleiche Panel wie der HE. Er hat zusätzlich noch einen VGA Anschluss sowie einen Emitter und eine Brille. 



> ps. Ich hocke hier immer noch vor meinem 17 Zoller... so langsam muss was geschehen!


Selbst schuld!  Genug Alternativen gibt es ja auf dem Markt.


----------



## debalz (17. Juli 2013)

@TE: was meinst du mit "Neues" - 120hz und IPS sind leider nur in Form von Importen möglich (Overlord oder Korea-Monitore http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html - wobei diese nicht immer 120hz ermöglichen) - d.h. man muss für einen guten Gaming Monitor immernoch ein etwas schlechters Bild hinsichtlich Farbraumabdeckung etc in Kauf nehmen...
Habe meinen Asus VG278HE jetzt 3 Wochen und habe das Bild so gut es ging optimiert, mein HP w2558hc steht nebendran das Standart Preset vom Asus kommt da schon einigermaßen nahe dran. Black Crush etc. konnte ich nicht feststellen, leichtes backlight bleeding stört mich nicht, da Filme auf dem HP geschaut werden.


----------



## Ratibor (17. Juli 2013)

@ Painkiller Also kann man sagen, dass es eigentlich so gut wie der gleiche Bildschirm ist?^^... Ich habe mich ja schon ziemlich lange und intensiv mit dem thema beschäftigt und konnte für mich noch keine alternative finden. Mindestens 27 zoll und 75HZ und relativ niedriger inputlag sind für mich voraussetzungen bei einem Monitor. Falls du solche kennen solltest wäre ich dir dankbar für ein paar tipps. 

@debalz Dass Leute die den HE haben keinen black crush feststellen konnten habe ich schon oft gelesen bis ich sie dann ein paar tests durchführen ließ. ;P Der Overlord scheint ja n echt gutes teil zu sein aber schon fast zu gut um wahr zu sein. O_o Ich wäre ehrlich gesagt auch schon mit 80-100HZ zufrieden falls der overlord sonst alles richtig macht. Womöglich werde ich mal mein Glück versuchen und mir so einen overlord bestellen... momentan sehe ich einfach keine alternative. Bei 120hz treten bestimmt eh artefakte auf. Sollte der overlord bei 80-100HZ keine artefakte haben wäre ich mehr als zufrieden. 80-100hz und ips panel... was will man mehr?


----------



## Rabber (18. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte selber den HR hier und wenn der Gegenspieler von BenQ von der Bildqualität noch schlechter als der Asus sein soll weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter.Ich fand die Bildqualität in egal welchen Einstellungen einfach nur schlecht. Banding so weit das Auge reicht,schlechte Verarbeitung(hat geknirscht und geknackst sowie einige scharfe Plastikkanten)und 3D war auch nicht so der Burner. Die 120 bzw 144Hz bringen nach meinen Erfahrungen mit dem HR nur was wenn ich auch mehr als 60FPS bekomme.Eine GTX 680+ bzw HD 7970Gh+z+ sollte es schon sein wenn nicht gar SLI oder Crossfire(potente CPU vorausgesetzt).Wie einige meinen können das 144Hz eine Offenbarung sind verstehe ich nicht den dadurch wirk zwar alles etwas flüssiger aber schneller zielen bzw ne bessere KD bekommt man dadurch auch nicht.Wer ein 60Hz Monitor hat sollte sich die 400-500€ für den HE bzw HR wirklich sparen den das was man bezahlt sind nur die 144Hz auf kosten der Bildqualität und der Verarbeitung.Für 500€ hätte ich schon etwas mehr erwartet.


----------



## Painkiller (18. Juli 2013)

> @ Painkiller Also kann man sagen, dass es eigentlich so gut wie der  gleiche Bildschirm ist?^^... Ich habe mich ja schon ziemlich lange und  intensiv mit dem thema beschäftigt und konnte für mich noch keine  alternative finden. Mindestens 27 zoll und 75HZ und relativ niedriger  inputlag sind für mich voraussetzungen bei einem Monitor. Falls du  solche kennen solltest wäre ich dir dankbar für ein paar tipps.



Jep, der Bildschirm ist fast gleich.


@ Rabber

Ich habe deine anderen Beiträge gelesen, und bin der Meinung das du ein Montagsmodell bzw. einen defekten Monitor erwischt hast. Viele meiner Freunde haben den HE. Vom Panel her gibt es hier keine Unterschiede. Und solche Probleme konnten wir dort nie feststellen. 



> Die 120 bzw 144Hz bringen nach meinen Erfahrungen mit dem HR nur was  wenn ich auch mehr als 60FPS bekomme.Eine GTX 680+ bzw HD 7970Gh+z+  sollte es schon sein wenn nicht gar SLI oder Crossfire(potente CPU  vorausgesetzt).


Das sehe ich etwas anders. Ich hab die Monitore von Asus auch schon auf dem Tisch gehabt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...evorzugen-120-hz-monitore-10.html#post5461926



> Wie einige meinen können das 144Hz eine Offenbarung sind verstehe ich  nicht den dadurch wirk zwar alles etwas flüssiger aber schneller zielen  bzw ne bessere KD bekommt man dadurch auch nicht.


Für eine bessere KD braucht man immer noch Skill.  Wenn der Skill nicht vorhanden ist, dann nützt einem die beste Ausstattung nichts. Die 144Hz sorgen primär dafür, das die Schlierenbildung effektiv reduziert wird, und der Bildablauf flüssiger ist. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Du steigst dadurch im Ranking nicht automatisch auf die höheren Plätze. Die 144Hz verschaffen dir nur einen Vorteil. Ob du es schaffst diesen Vorteile effektiv zu nutzen ist halt dann die andere Frage.


----------



## Rabber (18. Juli 2013)

Ich habe ja nicht gesagt das die 144Hz gar nichts bringen aber flüssiger bei 60FPS auf 144Hz als mit 60FPS auf 60Hz war es auch nicht was viele meinen.Eigentlich war der von den Farben her ja nicht schlecht so wie ich ihn Kalibriert hatte aber das Banding war schon sehr extrem und ich finde das sollte bei einem 400€ Monitor bzw 500€ wenn man die Brille mitrechnet nicht sein(Verarbeitung nicht mit einbezogen). Wenn ich die 100FPS+ bekommen habe war das schon flüssiger als mit 60FPS aber jetzt mit meinem alten Monitor der auch "nur" 60Hz kann finde ich es auch flüssig.Außerhalb von Spielen machen ja 144Hz auch kein Sinn man schiebt ja nicht Stundenlang ein Fenster über den Desktop.Mag zwar ein Montagsmodell gewesen sein aber auch die Vorteile haben sich nicht wirklich für mich ergeben das es mir 500€ wert ist.Ich denke da bin ich bei einem AH-IPS Panel für 200-500€ besser aufgehoben. 

Weiß eigentlich jemand wo man den dell u2713hm in der Rev a01 zuverlässig bekommt? Bei Amazon wird ja zum großen Teil noch die Rev a00 verschickt die Probleme mit Brummen oder Pfeifen bei kontrastlastigen Seiten haben. Gibt zwar Shops die damit werben dort kostet der aber auch gleich 50€ mehr.Von Mindfactory weiß ich das die beides verkaufen möchte mir aber natürlich auch nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen^^


----------



## Ratibor (19. Juli 2013)

Ich spielte z.b. BF3 auf dem HE mit 70 fps und der unterschied war enorm.


----------



## Rabber (21. Juli 2013)

Naja ein Unterschied schon aber enorm auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Badt (22. Juli 2013)

Durfte den VG278HR gerade als Lesertester für Prad.de testen. Hier gibts also ein paar Erfahrungen und Eindrücke  --> Lesertest Asus VG278HR


----------



## Badt (22. Juli 2013)

Rabber schrieb:


> Naja ein Unterschied schon aber enorm auf keinen Fall.



Wenn man von 60 auf 120Hz bzw 144Hz umsteigt ist der Unterschied enorm . Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## mr.4EvEr (22. Juli 2013)

Rabber schrieb:


> Naja ein Unterschied schon aber enorm auf keinen Fall.


 
Sichtbar und somit spürbar sollte er gewesen sein. 




Badt schrieb:


> Durfte den VG278HR gerade als Lesertester für  Prad.de testen. Hier gibts also ein paar Erfahrungen und Eindrücke   -->  Lesertest  Asus VG278HR


 
Ich habe mich auch beworben, aber  warscheinlich bin ich aufgrund meines Alters (16 Jahre) rausgeflogen,  obwohl mein Dad damit einverstanden war. 
VG278HE vs VG278HR: Wenn keine 3d Vision Brille benötigt wird, ist der HE die bessere, da kostengünstigere Wahl.
Ansonsten spricht eigentlich nur der GamePlus Mode für den HR und mir wäre dieser den Aufpreis nicht wert.


----------



## Ratibor (22. Juli 2013)

huh!... Laut dem Tester hat dieser Monitor kaum bis keine Probleme mit den grauabstufungen... Ich glaube dem Tester einfach mal und werde mir selber ein Bild von dem HR machen. 

grüße

@Mr.4Ever  Bis auf die Tatsache, dass der HE extreme probleme mit den Grauabstufungen (Black Crush) hat...  Meiner Meinung nach ist der HE nicht zu gebrauchen andere hier im Forum können damit scheinbar leben. Sollte der HR das tatsächlich besser machen sollte wirklich JEDER zum HR greifen.


----------



## debalz (22. Juli 2013)

Das Panel ist imho beim HE und HR doch ein und dasselbe - die Unterschiede bestehen nur in der 3D Ausstattung und ein paar Features im OSD. Daher - wenn jemand mit dem HE nicht zurechtkam wirds beim HR nicht anders sein...


----------



## Ratibor (22. Juli 2013)

100% das gleiche Panel?... ou mann...


----------



## soth (22. Juli 2013)

Dein ständiges Asus Gebashe geht mir so langsam auf die Nerven! Was du nur immer mit dem BlackCrush hast...
Ich habe noch einmal deinen alten Thread rausgekrammt und bin immer noch der Meinung das du keinen Black Crush hattest, denn du scheinst so ziemlich der Einzige gewesen zu sein, der einen Black Crush gehabt haben soll. 
Aber da du nie Bilder geliefert hast kannst du ja viel behaupten


----------



## Ratibor (22. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte insgesamt 2 mal den HE hier stehen und dann noch den neuen 24 zoller welcher wenn man ihn "schön" einstellt genau das gleiche Problem hat. Entweder ist der 24 zoller mit 144hz von asus zu hell oder er hat halt einen black crush. Und dass du hier jetzt behauptest ich wäre der einzige gewesen ist eine dreiste Lüge.  Augen aufmachen und hier keinen mist verzapfen. Von dem Black Crush des HE`s wurde nicht nur in diesem Forum berichtet. In meinem alten Thread gab es mindestens noch 3 andere Leute die den Black Crush bestätigen konnten und in einem anderen Forum noch mehr. Btw wenn du den HE selber nie ausgiebig testen konntest solltest du am besten garnicht mitreden und schon garnicht lügen verbreiten...


----------



## Badt (22. Juli 2013)

Also bei dem VG278HR konnte/kann ich kein "Black Crush" feststellen. Es hat mich allerdings etwas Zeit gekostet die optimale Einstellung zu finden. Aktuell ist der "Nachtmodus" mein Allround-Profil, da hier das Backlight Bleeding am geringsten ist und hier alle Graustufen (Eizo-Test) sichtbar sind.


----------



## soth (22. Juli 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> Entweder ist der 24 zoller mit 144hz von  asus zu hell oder er hat halt einen black crush.


Ähh zu hell oder Black Crush?
Bei hoher Helligkeit müsste das Problem sogar noch stärker sichtbar werden...
Das was du beschreibst liest sich einfach nicht wie ein Black Crush, sondern so als könntest du aufgrund der niedrigen Helligkeit einfach die Graustufen nicht mehr differenzieren. *Das ist kein Black Crush!*
Also entschuldige, dass ich dir ohne Bilder -die in 10 Sekunden gemacht gewesen wären- weniger glaube.



Ratibor schrieb:


> Und dass du hier jetzt  behauptest ich wäre der einzige gewesen ist eine dreiste Lüge.





soth schrieb:


> du scheinst so  ziemlich der Einzige


!= der Einzige


----------



## Ratibor (22. Juli 2013)

http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb132/GamerGuyX_GGX/blackcrush.jpg

Genau so sah es bei mir aus. Vorallem bei batman arkham city bekam man augenkrebs. Worin genau liegt denn der unterschied zwischen der nicht differenzierung der grauwerte und des black crushs? Wie ich damals schon geschrieben habe hatte ich nicht die möglichkeit dazu bilder zu machen. Warum du mir nicht glaubst verstehe ich zwar nicht aber wichtig ist mir das auch nicht. Wie gesagt... ich war nicht der einzige... Ich hatte nicht nur einen thread gehabt. Das ist ja wie mit 2 kindern die behaupten sie hätten recht... facepalm.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...age-alle-besitzer-eines-asus-vg278h-he-9.html   Z.b. bestätigen hier Birdy84 und Pauldusler das gleiche Problem welches ich mit den monitoren hatte. Aber gut wenn du sagst black crush wäre nicht das gleiche wie die nicht differenzierung der grauwerte dann verstehe ich warum du sagst ich wäre der einzige^^...

EDIT: Ich finde im internet keine wirkliche erklärung für "black crush"... In Foren wird es so erklärt wie ich es interpretiert habe...


----------



## debalz (22. Juli 2013)

Sieht aus, als ob der Gamma Wert beim Asus zu hoch eingestellt ist - dann kommt es zu der künstlichen Überhöhung der hellen und dunklen Bereiche.
ASUS VG278HE 27” 144Hz Gaming Monitor Review - Page 5


----------



## Ratibor (22. Juli 2013)

Jip genau über dieses problem beschwerten sich Besitzer des Monitors in einem anderen Forum. Wie man das nun nennen mag ist eigentlich nicht wirklich wichtig... am ende kommt das gleiche dabei raus: Matschepampe bei dunklen Farben. 

grüße

EDIT: Übrigens wird in diesem Review auch von Black Crush geredet. Ich denke also, dass ich nicht falsch liege wenn ich beim HE von einem Black Crush spreche.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2013)

Den Black Crush kann man leicht umgehen. Man muss nur den Game-Modus verwenden. 
Nichtsdestotrotz konnte ich den Black Crush nur bei zwei Monitoren bis jetzt miterleben. Das seltsame dran ist, das der Crush nach einem Update der Grafiktreiber nicht mehr auftrat.


----------



## Ratibor (23. Juli 2013)

Bei mir hat sich nach dem update des grafiktreibers nichts verändert. Womöglich war das Bild einfach Heller oder du hast etwas anderes übersehen?... Der Game Mode ist wie ich damals schon sagte für mich keine option da das Bild um einiges schlechter aussieht als im standartmodus. So weit ich mich erinnern kann hat man aber auch im game mode einen black crush nur ist er dort nicht mehr so stark wie im game mode. Dafür sieht es Bild allgemein schlechter aus und es gab so weit ich mich erinnern kann probleme mit der differenzierung der weißtöne. Ich habe damals stundenlang alles durchprobiert aber ich war mit keinem modus nur annähernd zufrieden. Wenn man nach 13 Tagen herumbasteln einfach immer noch nicht zufrieden ist dann passts eben nicht... 

EDIT: Könnte es sein, dass bei dem HR der Gammawert anders als beim HE ist trotz des gleichen Panels?


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2013)

> Wenn man nach 13 Tagen herumbasteln einfach immer noch nicht zufrieden ist dann passts eben nicht...


Nein, dann hast du einfach nur den falschen Monitor gewählt. Wenn du Wert auf ein gutes Bild legst, dann kommst du um ein IPS-Modell nicht herum. 



> EDIT: Könnte es sein, dass bei dem HR der Gammawert anders als beim HE ist trotz des gleichen Panels?


Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Ratibor (23. Juli 2013)

Die Sache ist dass ich hier ja momentan einen 17 zoller benutze von der Marke "amw" und ich bin volkommen zufrieden mit dem bild. Die Farben sind besser als beim HE und allen anderen Monitoren die ich probiert hatte und einen Black Crush gibt es nicht und der monitor hat natürlich auch ein TN Panel. Aber gut... womöglich liegt das auch daran, dass es nur ein kleiner 17 zoller ist keine ahnung...


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2013)

Also die Größe des Monitors sagt normalerweise nichts über die Farben aus. Hier kommt es auf das Panel und die verwendete Technik dahinter an. 
Ich bezweifle iwie das dein TN-Monitor die IPS-Modelle von Eizo und Dell schlägt.


----------



## Ratibor (23. Juli 2013)

Das habe ich auch nie behauptet.  Ich sagte, dass mein Monitor besser wäre als der HE und die anderen gaming monitore die ich ausprobiert habe. IPS Modelle waren natürlich keine dabei.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2013)

Dabei gibt es durchaus gute IPS Modelle. Siehe Eizo Forris FS2333 oder LG IPS 237L oder 235P.


----------



## Ratibor (23. Juli 2013)

jip habe ich schon gesehen nur wie gesagt interessiert mich alles unter 27 zoll leider nicht.  Kann vielleicht nicht jeder nachvollziehen aber ich habe schon auf einem 24 zoller sehr sehr viel weniger spaß am spielen als auf einem 27 zoller...leider. Im 27 zoll bereich kenne ich wie gesagt leider keine alternativen zum HE ...
Was für mich wichtig ist: 27 zoll, mindestens 75HZ, low inputlag... falls da jemand was kennt dann sagt ruhig bescheid.


----------



## debalz (23. Juli 2013)

Angeblich können einige der Korea-Monitore auf 75Hz und mehr übertaktet werden. Modelle ohne OSD und lediglich einem DVI-D Anschluss haben zudem einen vergleichsweise geringen Inputlag -
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html


----------



## Ratibor (23. Juli 2013)

PA279Q - Monitore & Projektoren - ASUS

Digitale Signalfrequenz : 29~113 KHz(H)/ 49~86 Hz(V)  Was genau bedeutet das eigentlich? Beim ASUS PB278Q stand damals genau dort z.b. 75 HZ aber im forum wurde mir gesagt der monitor hätte nur 60 hz. Was genau ist nun die digitale signalfrequenz und wie kann ich herausfinden auf wie viel HZ sich welcher monitor einstellen lässt? Dass sich der PA279Q aus 85-86Hz einstellen lässt wäre ja zu schön um wahr zu sein...

EDIT: @debalz Wäre da nicht der overlord eh die bessere wahl? Muss aber ehrlich sagen, dass ich es möglichst vermeiden möchte mir einen monitor zu bestellen welcher nicht aus europa kommt.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2013)

27" IPS:
LG Electronics Flatron IPS277L, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder aber du machst 3x 23". Das wäre wohl die beste Wahl wenn du mit den 27" Asus nicht klar kommst.


----------



## debalz (23. Juli 2013)

PRAD | Test Monitor Shimian QH270
Von dem Shimian gibt es auch eine Lite-Version ohne OSD und mit einem DVI-D Anschluss, leider kann man ausgerechnet die Lite Version meines Wissens nur aus Korea kaufen. Ansonsten mal den 27" (68,58cm) Iiyama XB2776QS-B1 16:9 DVI+HDMI+DP LED  anschauen, gute Reaktionszeit und einigermaßen günstig.
edit: vlt. merkst du ja nichts von dem gegenüber TN Panels höheren Input-Lag 

noch eine interessante Seite (auf englisch) rund um das Thema 120hz und IPS: http://111.120hz.net/content.php


----------



## Ratibor (23. Juli 2013)

@Painkiller Und der LG Flatron IPS277L hat 75Hz?

@debalz PRAD | Test Monitor Iiyama ProLite XB2776QS Teil 3  Der scheint mit den dunklen tönen ja noch viel mehr Probleme zu haben als der HE... :/  75Hz hat der Monitor wohl auch nicht.

EDIT: Ich habe jetzt nicht geschaut wie hoch der Input Lag ist jedoch kann ich sagen dass ich dort sehr empfindlich bin.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2013)

> @Painkiller Und der LG Flatron IPS277L hat 75Hz?


Nein, aber er ist einer der Spiele tauglichen IPS-Monitore. 

Hast du dir eigentlich mal den Philips angeschaut? Der hat auch 144Hz! 
Philips 242G5DJEB, 24" (242G5DJEB/00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ratibor (23. Juli 2013)

oh lol den kenne ich ja nocht garnicht.  Jetzt müsste mir das spielen auf einem 24 zoller nur noch wirklich spaß machen dann würde ich ihn mir mal näher anschauen... xD Ne aber im ernst alles unter 27 geht leider garnicht.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> oh lol den kenne ich ja nocht garnicht.  Jetzt müsste mir das spielen auf einem 24 zoller nur noch wirklich spaß machen dann würde ich ihn mir mal näher anschauen... xD Ne aber im ernst alles unter 27 geht leider garnicht.


 
Ich dachte auch eher an 3x den Philips.


----------



## Ratibor (23. Juli 2013)

hmmm weiß ehrlich gesagt garnicht so recht was ich dazu sagen soll da ich noch keine erfahrung damit habe.  Die höhe bleibt ja die gleiche und naja... ob nun 1 oder 3 24 zoller da stehen hat dann denke ich keine bedeutung aber wer weiß... Ob ich so viel geld ausgeben möchte weiß ich auch nicht und eine 680 für 3 monitore reicht doch niemals oder? O_o

grüße


----------



## Badt (23. Juli 2013)

Der Acer 27" HN274Hbmiiid ist wohl nichts für dich? Hab den Monitor noch hierstehen, wurde halt durch den Asus VG278HR ersetzt, welchen ich durch einen Lesertest bekommen hab. War / Bin allerdings mit dem Acer davor mehr als zufrieden gewesen, da: gute Ausleuchtung, kein Pixelraster im 3D-Modus und 120Hz. Allerdings muss man hier auf Lightboost verzichten und es gibts "nur" ein 3d-Vision Kit der ersten Generation dazu. Lighboost hab ich allerdings nicht vermisst, da der Monitor ausreichend hell war. Solltest du dir also vll mal anschauen.


----------



## Ratibor (23. Juli 2013)

Werde mich mal etwas über den monitor informieren aber ich glaube das habe ich eh schon... bezweifle, dass der was für mich ist.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juli 2013)

Auch wenn ich Acer ungern empfehle, ist das wohl noch die einzige Option die bleibt. 



> hmmm weiß ehrlich gesagt garnicht so recht was ich dazu sagen soll da ich noch keine erfahrung damit habe.   Die höhe bleibt ja die gleiche und naja... ob nun 1 oder 3 24 zoller da  stehen hat dann denke ich keine bedeutung aber wer weiß... Ob ich so  viel geld ausgeben möchte weiß ich auch nicht und eine 680 für 3  monitore reicht doch niemals oder? O_o


Die GTX680 schafft es locker alle drei Monitore zu betreiben. Allerdings musst du je nach Spiel evtl. die Details reduzieren. Hier ist ein kleiner Test dazu: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 Surround Gaming Tested - NVIDIA Surround Gaming - GeForce GTX 680 - Legit Reviews


----------



## Ratibor (24. Juli 2013)

Uff ne also das sind mir echt zu wenig fps und die Grafik runterschrauben möchte ich auch nicht um einigermaßen anständige fps zu bekommen.  Ich hatte ja mal darüber nachgedacht in zukunft 3 Monitore zu benutzen aber momentan eher nicht... eine 680 ist mir da dann doch zu wenig.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juli 2013)

Unter einer GTX690 bzw. GTX Titan oder SLI würde ich da gar nicht anfangen. 
Wenn du dir allerdings eine günstige zweite GTX680 schießen kannst, dann sieht die Sache gleich wieder anders aus.


----------



## Ratibor (24. Juli 2013)

Naja so viel möchte ich dann auch nicht mehr ausgeben.  3 monitore und eine gebrauchte 680... nene.  Ich denke ich werde wohl oder übel mal den overlord bestellen müssen.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juli 2013)

Na dann mal los. Sonst bist du in einem Jahr noch in der genau gleichen Situation.


----------



## debalz (24. Juli 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> Naja so viel möchte ich dann auch nicht mehr ausgeben.  3 monitore und eine gebrauchte 680... nene.  Ich denke ich werde wohl oder übel mal den overlord bestellen müssen.


 endlich traut sich mal einer - ist klar dass du dann zu einem Test genötigt wirst
halte uns auf dem laufenden!


----------



## Ratibor (24. Juli 2013)

Klar das werde ich natürlich machen. Der monitor wird allerdings in frühestens 2-3 Wochen bestellt 

grüße

EDIT: http://overlordcomputer.com/collections/27-displays  Ihr wisst nicht zufällig was der Unterschied zwischen den 2 Angeboten ist? : Tempest X270OC_AG - Anti-Glare
$554.99 was $799.99 

Tempest X270OC_AG - Open Box
$489.99 was $799.99


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juli 2013)

Der Open Box scheint ein Monitor zu sein, der zurück gegeben worden ist. 

Eines ist schon mal sicher. Die Panels kommen von LG.


----------



## soth (25. Juli 2013)

Das hatte ich ja demletzt auch schon einmal angemerkt 


soth schrieb:


> Was ich mich beim Overlord schon die ganze Zeit frage:
> Welches Wunder-IPS Panel von LG verwendet der Tempest, das es bei so extremem Overdrive nicht zu Artefakten kommt?
> Wieso  hat so eine kleine Klitsche wie Overlord aus Kalifornien Zugriff auf  ein so exklusives Panel, wenn nicht einmal LG selbst es verbaut
> Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juli 2013)

Ein S-IPS Panel mit "A" Note. Mehr kann man leider nicht raus finden. Ich vermute aber einfach mal, das es genau das gleiche ist, wie bei den Korea-Monitoren.


----------



## soth (25. Juli 2013)

Und das finde ich eben sehr komisch, denn mir ist kein S-IPS Panel von LG mit 120Hz bekannt, sondern nur ein H-IPS Panel und das habe ich auch erst gerade eben entdeckt


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juli 2013)

Dafuq! Link FTW! 

Das habe ich zu den 120Hz gefunden:
The Overclock Overview | Overlord Computer


----------



## soth (25. Juli 2013)

Hmm, scheint wohl doch eher ein Fehler zu sein...


----------



## Ratibor (25. Juli 2013)

Ich verstehe nur nicht ganz weshalb man eine gute grafikkarte braucht um den monitor zu übertakten. Wenn ich den monitor übertakte muss ich dann etwa mit Performanceeinbußen rechnen? Das mit dem Panel macht mich jetzt auch etwas stutzig... also artefakte sind ja das letzte was ich haben möchte von denen habe ich schon genug auf meinem Sony tv... xD Glaubt ihr, dass bei 90-100Hz schon artefakte auftreten werden?

grüße


----------

